# OT: Bones



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Hey all, 

My show premieres tomorrow night on FOX at 8pm. Check it out. Hope all is well.

Go Blazers

Eric


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

merge:

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=198233


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

What character will you play?


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Is it true that your character's name is Zach, NL?

I've already got my TiVo Season Pass set up. And your first line is gonna figure prominently in my .sig.

Break a leg, dude! And don't forget to talk Wardrobe into tossing a Blazers uni or cap into your closet for ya!

PBF


----------



## YardApe (Mar 10, 2005)

So is it true that Mixum and NathanLane are one and the same? I've seen posts where Mixum writes about his acting career, same person? :whoknows:


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

My character's name is Zack with a K. No, I'm not mixum. I didn't know he was an actor. And I did talk to wardrobe and the producers about my character being an NBA fan, but I think, if and when we do, that we're gonna make him a Seattle fan. That's where we're gonna make him from as well, I believe. One, they didn't want me to where anything that was red. And two, I didn't want to make the character specifically like me for fear that anyone would confuse the two. That's all. Peace.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

NathanLane said:


> My character's name is Zack with a K. No, I'm not mixum. I didn't know he was an actor. And I did talk to wardrobe and the producers about my character being an NBA fan, but I think, if and when we do, that we're gonna make him a Seattle fan. That's where we're gonna make him from as well, I believe. One, they didn't want me to where anything that was red. And two, I didn't want to make the character specifically like me for fear that anyone would confuse the two. That's all. Peace.


I would rather you not be a fan at all instead of being a Sonics fan!


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

i'm not a seattle fan. zack is. freakin zack!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

NathanLane said:


> i'm not a seattle fan. zack is. freakin zack!



at least they didn't make you a Lakers fan..

but seriously..talk them into making you smart seattlite...

you're from seattle, but you're a Blazer fan!


----------



## Webster's Dictionary (Feb 26, 2004)

They would lose their Seattle Sonic fan audience, but it would be funny. It really is fun to screw them over. Oh....hey Sonic fan.:wave:


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

Tuesday's at 8. 

This is tough. I rarely watch TV (thus only have rabbit ears) and when I do, the one show I do like to watch is on Tuesday's at 8 - NCIS. 

I don't know if I'll have a chance to watch but if so, I'll give you a shot.

Gramps...


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

GrandpaBlaze said:


> Tuesday's at 8.
> 
> This is tough. I rarely watch TV (thus only have rabbit ears) and when I do, the one show I do like to watch is on Tuesday's at 8 - NCIS.
> 
> ...


Record one and watch the other live? :whoknows:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

we've arrived folks! BBB.net is on tv!


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

who saw the senator can the jumper with the gum ball from half way across the room? i wish politicians were all like that


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

First half review: 

Very cool seeing Eric's name in the opening credits...
Lots of cleavage, that's a wonderful thing...
Enjoyed seeing Eric/Zack onscreen...
Plot and dialogue are, umm, less than Shakespearean...
Why does everyone talk so fast? Is something exciting happening (off-screen perhaps?)?

barfo


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

So far I'm liking the show, maybe finally a replacement for X-Files for me!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I liked it, but the hologram thingy was a little tooooo odd..

Eric, good acting. who'da thunk that the former speed (oy) would be making the bbb.net proud..

You should see what yuo can do about getting a name drop here and there..

like "my old buddy hap....he's such a dork. back at college, he once..."

:angel:


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

i watched it on and off, good idea for a show, it gets a little to technical at times or from what i saw. Then again i am doing Econ hw as i watch it lol.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Wow. It was like watching CSI and X Files at the same time!

Congrats Speed. 

I agree with barfo, plot and dialog: bad.


----------



## mixum (Mar 19, 2003)

if that show becomes a hit....i will marry jessica alba.

nice job by kingspeed but the show is pretty bad. However hopefully its a resume builder for speed.


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

YardApe said:


> So is it true that Mixum and NathanLane are one and the same? I've seen posts where Mixum writes about his acting career, same person? :whoknows:


Link? Comments?


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

Backboard Cam said:


> Link? Comments?


No way, two totally different perspectives. I also don't know where they thought Mixum said he's a actor, his profile says he's a DJ.


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

I would guess the IP addresses where each post is coming from is saved... so it wouldn't take much for a mod or admin type to see if posts from two different usernames were coming from the same IP. That being said... I don't think Nathan is Mixim


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Eric/Zack's first line: "The eco-warrior look works for you!"

Oh, and Hap, that "hologram thingy" is called a volumetric display. Google it.

Congratulations, NathanLane! I thought the first episode was pretty darn good. A little too "female-centric" for my tastes, but I'm hoping that's just this episode. Also, it seems that "Bones" overcoming her attachment disorder is a major theme, and I'm wondering how long the writers plan to draw it out. I don't think I could handle a whole season of people telling her, "You have to give something of yourself." And once that particular tension is resolved, what comes next? Just a few questions I've got, don't know if you have/can provide the answers.

But again, congratulations man! Looks like you're doing well with your big break!

:clap:

PBF


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

I don't watch TV much... in fact.. I haven't watched a 1-hour show like that in forever. Literally 10-15 years at least. BUT... I figured I should support our own and watch it. It wasn't bad. Nothing special. Those first shows are tough because they have to introduce all the characters and yet still try to fit the plot of the current show it. I think I could get into the characters but it would take a bit... of which I will never have the time or patience to watch something like that again. Not that it was bad... just not much of a TV watcher. I am not sure at this point why Bones would be shooting a pistol and know martial arts... but hey... makes for a more interesting show I guess. Definitely a little like X-Files where it looks like the two main characters are going to have a love interest dangled but never siezed. I kinda like the scenes where they just played music and show the characters alone doing something. All in all... a fine job...way to go NathanLane... congrats and I hope the ratings are good. 

Best line was the one where Nathan says something like.. "I'm not a virgin you know, not even close"


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Paxil said:


> I think I could get into the characters


I could definately get into "boob girl". "Yeah. Hi. The plane arriving from Guatamala?" Yowza!

But I digress...



> Best line was the one where Nathan says something like.. "I'm not a virgin you know, not even close"


I loved the matter-of-fact look on his face when he said that. Made me chuckle heartily.

PBF


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Paxil said:


> Definitely a little like X-Files where it looks like the two main characters are going to have a love interest dangled but never siezed.


On top of that you have the 3 scientific nerdy (not sure exactly how nerdy yet, but that was my impression)advisors...Like the "Lone Gunmen"


----------



## Scout226 (Sep 17, 2003)

I watched about 10-15 minutes of the beginning but just couldn't get into it. It looked like a knock off of CSI. I really like CSI, except for the NY version, so I couldn't get into Bones to much. It was cool to see Erics' name on the credits an all, but he looks real young for the part.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Thanks all for watching and for the nice comments!

Hey Mixum-- when are you marrying Jessica Alba? We had monster ratings last night.


----------



## MrWonderful (May 18, 2003)

*The crew at Olice*

are beating Speed up pretty bad. What a bunch of chumps. (chimps?)


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

NathanLane said:


> Thanks all for watching and for the nice comments!
> 
> Hey Mixum-- when are you marrying Jessica Alba? We had monster ratings last night.


so...when do people you barely know and occasionally respond to messages from, and have spent about 4 minutes talking via IM's...get to be guest stars on the show?


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

people at the olive panned the show pretty bad, as for the ratings if you push a show as hard as Fox did you should get good ratings at least at first, not my kind of show so I will pass then agian I did the same with csi.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Eric probably made more Money off that one episode than most on Olive make in a whole year.


----------



## Phatguysrule (Jul 5, 2005)

You're right about that, Schilly. I wish Speed nothing but success.


----------



## mixum (Mar 19, 2003)

nathan please...friday the 13th the series had a decent first night as well. Nothing personal, but this show will not last unless fox programming is worse then usual this fall. Like i said I give you credit....but the concept doesnt impress me.

Im just bummed that "Meet Your New Mommy" isnt part of their (FOX) fall lineup. FOX is that bad.


----------



## mixum (Mar 19, 2003)

this guy doesnt like the show either....its very average

http://www.variety.com/review/VE1117928109?categoryid=32&cs=1


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

mixum said:


> this guy doesnt like the show either....its very average
> 
> http://www.variety.com/review/VE1117928109?categoryid=32&cs=1


are you biologically unable to have any form of tact man?

seriously, why are you pissing on his parade?


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Hey Mixum-- check out USA Today, TV Guide, and Hollywood Reporter. They are all raves. We exceeded expectations at FOX. And the expectations were high. They're extremely happy with us and in January, we get the best time slot in television. We move to 9pm and follow American Idol. We'll be around for at least awhile. And please pause to understand how much I've already beaten the odds. First, it's nearly impossible to get an agent. Then it's nearly impossible to get an audition. Then it's nearly impossible to get seen by the producers. Then they only pick 4 people to test for the studio. Then they only pick 2 or 3 to test for the network. Then you make the pilot. Then you need to get your pilot picked up for series. FOX made THIRTY ONE pilots but only picked up SEVEN for series. Then they recast the pilot and you have to survive the recastings. THEN you have to go up against the other networks' competition. Myself and Bones survived all of that and then beat out all the competition on opening night. We were more than DOUBLE what FOX had in the time slot last fall. And "The Biggest Loser" took a 20% dip after being a hit show last season. If you can't be impressed with that, then enjoy your sour grapes.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

P.S. USA Today frickin loved it. Way more people read that than read Variety. And oh yea... Ain't-It-Cool-News has called it the best new show of the season. Word up.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Nathan, I have to say I'm happy that you have beaten the odds.

As for mixum, don't sweat him. His comments aren't worth the time wasted to respond to them.

Any of us that work under the public eye will have our critics. I work in radio broadcasting. Some folks love the stuff I do on the radio. Some don't. You know how it goes.

I'm sure you don't need me to tell you this (as I'm sure you are already aware), but having thick skin is key in professions like ours.

I'm interested to know your feelings about the other shows that Fox picked up (and those that didn't get the nod.) Did you get to see any of them?


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

congratz! 

ps ask boreanz how making out with sarah michelle gellar was


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Don't let mixum get to you, NathanLane. Verbalizing the inflammatory is his forte'. This show is a great accomplishment for you, whether or not anyone likes it.

Now... can you get me a date with "boob girl"? 

PBF


----------



## Swerv (Jan 2, 2003)

Nathan,
Congrats!! I am very happy that you are getting this big break. I totally forgot tjat this was on......grrrr...I am sure the first one will play again. I look forward to watching it.

Again Congrats!

Swerv

PS. Who is this boob girl........she has me intrigued


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

NathanLane said:


> Hey Mixum-- check out USA Today, TV Guide, and Hollywood Reporter. They are all raves. We exceeded expectations at FOX. And the expectations were high. They're extremely happy with us and in January, we get the best time slot in television. We move to 9pm and follow American Idol. We'll be around for at least awhile. And please pause to understand how much I've already beaten the odds. First, it's nearly impossible to get an agent. Then it's nearly impossible to get an audition. Then it's nearly impossible to get seen by the producers. Then they only pick 4 people to test for the studio. Then they only pick 2 or 3 to test for the network. Then you make the pilot. Then you need to get your pilot picked up for series. FOX made THIRTY ONE pilots but only picked up SEVEN for series. Then they recast the pilot and you have to survive the recastings. THEN you have to go up against the other networks' competition. Myself and Bones survived all of that and then beat out all the competition on opening night. We were more than DOUBLE what FOX had in the time slot last fall. And "The Biggest Loser" took a 20% dip after being a hit show last season. If you can't be impressed with that, then enjoy your sour grapes.



How you like dem apples Mix?

I'm proud of Speed. Blazer fans must stick together!! [strike]Mix is not a Blazers fan. We know that much....[/strike]


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Swerv- the pilot re-airs tonight at 8.

As for the question about the other shows on FOX. I didn't watch any of the pilots that didn't get picked up. The other shows appear to be doing well, esp Prison Break. I haven't had much time to watch the shows really, but I've enjoyed what I've seen of Prison Break. I also enjoyed Head Cases the other night. Our executive producer is also the producer of that. I look forward to Kitchen Confidential, which I was up for at the same time that I was up for "Bones" (which was called "Brennan" at the time). "Brennan" picked me up right before KC had a chance. That was an exciting time.


----------



## Spud147 (Jul 15, 2005)

I haven't seen the show but taped it so I could watch it later. I was planning to watch it because I'm a fan of David Boreanaz from his Buffy days. I'm a newbie here and found out a big time Blazer fan was also going to be in the show and that was just a bonus.

Good luck to you (or should I say break a leg?) and I really hope the show has a long run!


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Good luck to you, I thought the first episode was interesting. Definetly a CSI clone though which dissapointed me. The time slot you have should provide for some longevity and ratings. 

Unfort though it is on FOX which is the worst network on TV IMO. A show like your though could stear them away from that stigma. I hope it does.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

fox is doing bigger things. 24 highly rated. prison break is getting good followers. the oc, as bad as it is, is big. then of course american idol. so things are changing for fox.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

deanwoof said:


> fox is doing bigger things. 24 highly rated. prison break is getting good followers. the oc, as bad as it is, is big. then of course american idol. so things are changing for fox.


it's not your older brothers fox anymore!


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

For some reason I was thinking that the show was about Doctor McCoy's younger days in Star Fleet Command. :whoknows:

Eric, great job, I am looking forward to seeing your character develop more. Do you have any idea what they are going to do with him or is he your basic sarcastic side kick? Any story lines going to involve your character more or are you more of a supporting cast member for the time being? I mean you got third billing on the Tivo discription, so one would think that you should get a few story lines involving your character more in the fore front.

Congrads man! :clap:


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

I agree that the show is somewhat of a CSI clone. That's not really a bad thing as CSI is one of the top series on television today. The show has a chance at sticking around with Boreanaz (sp?) in the cast.


----------

